# Reunion Resort or Bonnet Creek?



## bccash63 (Oct 18, 2011)

Fly into Lakeland on 12/23 and need 2 nights lodging before a Bahamas Cruise.  Both Reunion Resort and Bonnet Creek are available for 2 nights with my Wyndham pts.  Have stayed at Bonnet Creek before and loved it--but at Christmas time didn't know if I wanted to deal with the traffic as we will not be 'doing Disney' this trip.  4 children along ages 12-24.  Has anyone stayed at Reuion Resort yet? thanx, Dawn


----------



## ronparise (Oct 18, 2011)

I didnt stay there, but I visited the place to just check it out... big grand property golf course, water park, hotel....but wyndham only has a very small presence there...I liked the roof top pool at the hotel for me as well as the water park for the kids. I dont golf, so this is not important...it may be for you

Re traffic...Bonnet Creek and Reunion are both quite close to I 4, I dont see a problem with either resort to get to the interstate...the issue will be on the interstate, and you will probably be using it either way

I would prefer Bonnet Creek because the hotel is open there now, and I think they have several decent restaurants...I wouldnt have to leave the resort until I checked out


----------



## WeLovetoTravel (Oct 18, 2011)

We were at Reunion last year. It's very upscale, very nice. It's also a residential community. Several nice restaurants in the resort. Wyndham has a section of condos in the community. There's also a water park area-but it might be too cold to use it. The condos are on courts and most courts share a pool area. Reunion would keep you away from the Disney xmas madness and traffic nightmares. However, I'm still partial to Bonnett Creek. I'd take the back road in and don't leave till you go to the airport.


----------



## bccash63 (Oct 18, 2011)

WeLovetoTravel said:


> We were at Reunion last year. It's very upscale, very nice. It's also a residential community. Several nice restaurants in the resort. Wyndham has a section of condos in the community. There's also a water park area-but it might be too cold to use it. The condos are on courts and most courts share a pool area. Reunion would keep you away from the Disney xmas madness and traffic nightmares. However, I'm still partial to Bonnett Creek. I'd take the back road in and don't leave till you go to the airport.



Have been to Bonnet Creek twice--what 'back road' in?  We came and went through the main entrance--thanx, dawn


----------



## WeLovetoTravel (Oct 19, 2011)

Dawn- 
If there is alot of Disney traffic, we usually take Oceola to World to East Buena Vista to Chelonia. You are coming in from the opposite direction of most of the traffic that way. Oceola is a toll road though. You can look at the path on Google, or one of the mapping sights. There have been times during the holidays when 4 is so backed up it takes 20 minutes to get off the exit.
-Deb


----------



## ronandjoan (Oct 20, 2011)

If you want less traffic and activity, stay atReunion.  It is gorgeous!!  we stayed there - in fact, have stayed at both places - and would recommend Reunion for your upcoming visit


----------



## chapjim (Oct 21, 2011)

*What's Your Port of Departure?*

Where are you sailing from -- Port Canaveral?  If so, why not call The Resort on Cocoa Beach since you are an owner there?  It's a long shot but they might have a couple of nights for you.

For that matter, I'd try Las Olas Beach Club in Cocoa Beach and the two or three other timeshares in Cocoa.


----------



## simpsontruckdriver (Oct 21, 2011)

There is also a timeshare/resort called "Ron Jon Cape Caribe", right next to the Port of Canaveral. I mean, when my wife and I went to look at it, right next to the resort is the docks for the ships! As a timeshare, it's the usual (around $20k for 1 summer week in a 2-bedroom), but you might be able to use RCI (not shared very often) or simply calling the resort.


----------



## ronandjoan (Oct 21, 2011)

simpsontruckdriver said:


> There is also a timeshare/resort called "Ron Jon Cape Caribe", right next to the Port of Canaveral. .



I'd love to go there but very difficult to exchange into...


----------



## bccash63 (Oct 21, 2011)

We are sailing from Port Canaveral but I was trying to use my Wyndham pts for 2 nights lodging.  The other thought I had was Wyndham Ocean Walk at Daytona Beach.  It has availability for the 23 and 24th and would be away from the Orlando craziness. We are a family of six so would need 2 hotel rooms or a 2br condo.  I own an even yr useage at Resort on Cocoa Beach and get a discounted room rate if they are not full but Christmas wk is usually booked.  I did check RonJons--$765 for 2 nights . Was trying to use pts I already have as 6 plane tx, mini van rental etc is adding up quick thanx for all the great suggestions, dawn

Just checked VRI.  Resort on Cocoa Beach is available for $543.90 and
                     Discovery Beach Resort for $555.00

I guess first choice is to use Wyndham pts I have left for this yr.


----------



## WeLovetoTravel (Oct 21, 2011)

I know that Daytona has been getting some bad press lately, but I do love Ocean Walk. We have been going down several times a year ever since my son started attending Embry-Riddle Univ. Yes- It is a sign of the times, the area is economically depressed, and the A1-A area is not what it used to be, but I think it's still a great resort. The staff is very friendly, and they always do fun things for the kids during the holidays- (You can have an elf come to the room to read your kids a bedtime story & tuck them in, they have also provided a xmas tree when requested in the past) We love walking next door to the Ocean Walk complex to catch a movie. We always go down to Ocean Deck for a good dinner and local entertainment, and many of the local establishments are still open on Sea-Breeze. -We always enjoy the Oyster Pub. The pools are heated, and of course... it"s ocean front. I love sitting out on the patio in the morning, drinking my coffee and watching the waves.   Port Canaveral is an easy trip south, and you stay out of the "Disney Madness".


----------



## GeraldineT (Oct 22, 2011)

Reunion IMO is too spread out for a short stay.


----------



## kev5982 (Oct 26, 2011)

*Wyndham Reunion Or Bonnet Creek*

I would like to stay at this resort over Christmas, but I"m not sure which condominium they place you in for your stay. There are many to pick from when you look at the Reunion Resort site. I booked a three bedroom through Wyndham for the week of Dec 18- 25.

Thanks for your help

Kevin


----------



## mistalong (Jun 24, 2013)

Does anyone have any new comments about this comparison?  We're debating the same resorts.


----------



## staceyeileen (Jun 24, 2013)

I just stayed at Reunion last month and LOVED it.  We were only there for a 3 day weekend and wished we could have stayed longer.  We had 3 kids with us ages 2, 3, and 5 as well as 4 adults (me, DH, brother and SIL).  The units are really really nice.  HUGE!  Very upscale furnishings, 3 ginormous full bathrooms.  The water park was a big hit with the kids.  I have stayed at both BC and Reunion and really did love both.  BC obviously has the Disney location but if you're not going to be doing the parks Reunion is just as nice if not nicer. It's quieter, more laid back, more spread out.  Even if you are going to Disney the drive was surprisingly quick out the side entrance of the resort.  

My only complaint was that there were no hot tubs.  I couldn't believe with a resort with such nice pool facilities that they forgot the hot tubs.  Also, while each area had smaller pools nearby, which we did not visit, you had to drive to the main pool.  At BC the pools are steps away.  Okay, so really two complaints...


----------



## staceyeileen (Jun 24, 2013)

Some pictures of the water park area at the main pool.  There was also a zero-entry pool, lazy river, and a larger water slide with a minimum height requirement.


----------

